# Towing And Backing Smaller Vs Larger



## lottathought (Oct 8, 2010)

Let me start off by saying that I have no real experience towing a travel trailer of any size.

My only experience to date with campers have been VERY good......but it is limited to using my mother's 5th wheel that is stored on a facility at the beach. They put it on the lot when we arrive and take it when we leave.

My wife and I are now wanting a travel trailer of our own. And while we will likely use it for other trips as well, it will probably spend most of it's time when we travel to the beach.

So here is the dilemma. Up until today, I had assumed that it would just be easier to tow a travel trailer of say 22' v/s something of say 30'.

I also thought that I would be significantly easier to back into a site with a smaller unit.

I pictured a white knuckle adventure in terror while backing and pulling something larger...

So having no desire of being the campground's comedic relief, I had focused on the smaller units.

Today a salesman told me however that I was completely wrong. He said that when towing, you really do not feel anything different from a 30' than a 20'.

Furthermore, he said that since the wheels are further separated from the truck on longer trailers, it can actually be easier to back a 30' than a 22'.

Is there any truth to what he is saying?....or is this his way of trying to upsell me?

FWIW, my Tundra can pull over 10k lbs so it can handle either camper.

So what would the card carrying smart guys on towing recommend? I could benefit from a larger trailer. Between the kids...and sometimes inlaws, the space would be nice.

I do not want to get something huge however and be totally overwhelmed with pulling and backing.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers and RVing. I am no expert but I can say without hesitation...We all have been comic relief for the campground on occasion. :yeah: Like everything in life backing a trailer gets better the more you do it.

I tow a 24 foot 210RS with a 1/2 ton Silverado. I have not owned a larger trailer but have towed trailers hauling heavy equipment when I worked. I do not much like the feel of having the trailer push me down hills. Always ensure your trailer brakes are working properly. My advice would be to buy a trailer that does NOT push the limits of your tow vehicle. You don't give a lot of information so specifics are difficult.

I'll let more knowledgeable people have their say. Good luck and be safe. :drive1:

Oh....what beach?

Leigh

Vancouver,WA


----------



## lottathought (Oct 8, 2010)

The camper is at Myrtle Beach. My wife is a teacher so she will spend a few weeks each summer at the beach with the kids. We do want to start doing more travel with the kids too. I have been looking at the Outback 210TRS. They make use of every inch....and it looks like a very nice camper. I honestly had not nailed down...or even considered a larger travel trailer before the conversation today. But it did get me to wondering if I had limited myself on size when I did not need to. My truck is a 2010 Tundra with the 5.7L engine. The tow package is standard with the 5.7L. I am rated at over 10k lbs.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Focus more on your trucks payload capacity and less on the towing capacity. The hitch weight of the trailer is considered payload. For example, if someone has a half-ton truck with a 1400 pound payload capacity and trailer with 900 pounds of hitch weight, you'll have 500 pounds remaining for passengers, gear in the bed, and anything else you put in the truck. Driving an overloaded truck will give you that white knuckled towing experience, and can be dangerous.

Todd


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with Todd. For your tow vehicle (or any half ton for that matter) your limit is going to be how much carry capacity you have after loading in the kids and your gear. Sticking to trailers in the size you have been looking at is probably a good idea. Now, that being said, given a properly matched tow vehicle, towing and backing a 30 foot trailer is no more difficult a 21 foot trailer - different, sure, but no more difficult. Turning radius is wider, it will probably be taller, and you need longer sites (which might limit your choice in some parks). With either one, go to a vacant parking lot with some old empty milk bottles or other markers, and practice, practice, practice. Everybody here had to learn somehow!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm gonna call BS on the Salesman telling you a longer trailer is easy to tow...just not true.

Now if you have a small 8' utility trailer behind a large truck, then it will be harder to back in, as you won't be able to see the darn thing.

Both just take time to learn how to back in...that just take time and an understanding wife. Don't loose patience with each other....yelling only feels good to the person yelling....trust me, we've all been there. Walkie-talkies help in the beginning, but slow and steady always wins the backing in race.

With you're TV, I'd stay below 30'. If you're ready for a new truck as well...then perhaps a 5th wheel...they are super easy to back up.


----------



## lottathought (Oct 8, 2010)

Many thanks all. And I am really grateful for the payload advice. That is something that I had not considered


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Much easier to back up a larger unit than a short one. A Rv salesman who acually didn't try and blow smoke up your A - -


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Ditto on Oregon_Camper's advice. I will note one thing I have found that helped me greatly. When I have my DW help me back or park somewhere with close clearances. I ask her to ONLY say one word when needed...STOP!!

I have found that when I am stressing in a backing situation that I will immediately STOP when I hear her voice. She used to say; "Looking good.", "Fine.", "Keep coming." and other helpful things but my mind would only "hear" STOP.

Just me but I bet others have the same inclination.


----------



## lottathought (Oct 8, 2010)

I love my DW...She is truly a fantastic person......but she will limit herself to 1 word about 3 weeks after she passes. :whistling:


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kind of getting away from the original topic, but I want to add that I very much like using radio when backing into, or sometimes out of a space. Since I'm a "Ham", there's already a radio in the truck, so my spotter (wife) takes a small hand-held and helps keep me from running over stuff!


----------

